# The Rational ENTJ (Socionics)



## Lav

Hmm, that's correct. There's DCNH, two subtype, and dual type that I know of. I am usually referring to two subtypes. Here is an example:

LIE subtypes - Wikisocion



> Logical subtype (The Reformer)
> 
> Most dynamic of all psycho-types, a pioneer in their region of activity, searches for supporters with whom it is possible to realize his own or general ideas. Very emotional and impulsive; therefore can be inconsistent in their actions. Trusting; because of their carelessness they can unintentionally land themselves into complicated affairs; seems spontaneous. Works well in free market activity; if they lose, they do not lose spirit and optimism, but again go forward. Pays little attention to external appearances and health, is outwardly thin, very mobile, sometimes wears beard and whiskers(if male), prone to disorderly conduct.





> Intuitive subtype (The Strategist) (other nicknames for this subtype are "Explorer" and "Owner")
> 
> Calm and balanced, conducts a regulated life, knows when to take advantage of opportunities. Quietly selects what idea it is better to follow, will always find the most optimal and advantageous output, which will give the greatest return. They are frequently a natural scientist, an experimenter, acting with their mind and hands simultaneously. Can interest themselves in chemistry, and in painting, in this case they try to bring everything to the end. Excellent hygrotechnician and experimenter. Gets along well with children, easily carries them along through their interesting actions. Outwardly more restrained and stocky than the other subtype; tries to dress well and pay attention to their health.


----------



## RamonV

Really nice text


----------

